# $$$CUSTOM SCHWINN LOWRIDER BIKE$$$



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

IM SELLING MY LOW RIDER BIKE IT HAS ALOT OF CHROME AND GOLD PLATED PARTS DONE BY MANNYS BIKE SHOP IN SOUTH CENTRAL L.A IT'S AN ORIGINAL SCHWINN FAIR LADY I SPENT ALOT ON PUTTING IT TOGETHER I KNOW IS GOING TO BE HARD GETTING WHAT I SPENT BACK BUT IM ALSO NOT GOING TO GIVE IT AWAY OR PART IT OUT SO PLEASE GIVE ME SOME SERIOUS OFFERS IF YOU LIKE IT ALSO TRADES AND CASH ARE WELCOMED HERE ARE SUM PICTURES ANY QUESTIONS PM ME


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

nice ass bike. good luck.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

how much for the batmobile?


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Apr 19 2007, 08:45 PM~7732345
> *nice ass bike. good luck.
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Apr 19 2007, 08:46 PM~7732347
> *how much for the batmobile?
> *


 :0 WICH ONE


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 19 2007, 08:47 PM~7732360
> *:0 WICH ONE
> *


the pine green one


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i love this bike.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

no fucking way!!!! I wanted to buy this a while back. I just need the frame. Pm me and tell me how much or if your willing to trade for a custom frame. Im serious!!!!


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

GOOD LUCK MAN THIS IS A CLEAN ASS BIKE


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 19 2007, 08:51 PM~7732400
> *GOOD LUCK MAN THIS IS A CLEAN ASS BIKE
> *


GRACIAS


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

500.00


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

WILL U PAT OUT BRO


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

nice bike though very clean


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

pm sent. :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

serious offer for 500


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Raul * Saul :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

its fukin clean!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

cash in hand


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

this bike reminds me of mardi gras


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 19 2007, 08:07 PM~7732503
> *Raul * Saul  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


word?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 19 2007, 09:08 PM~7732509
> *[email protected] in hand
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 19 2007, 09:07 PM~7732503
> *Raul * Saul  :dunno: lovers  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 19 2007, 08:08 PM~7732509
> *cash in hand
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Seriously this bike needs to go to a good home. Its been traded around too many times. If I get it I promise to show this bike everywhere that I can.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ditto


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ditto


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Apr 19 2007, 07:54 PM~7732422
> *500.00
> *


550.00


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

this bike is so nice  wish i had cash to buy it  good luck with the sale mate


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

trades for any of them ?


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

How much you want for the frame ? If you are willing to sell just that, i got offer of $270


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

where can i get a sissy bar like saul has


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

LOOK HOMIE YOU GOT A LOT OF PEOPLE WHO WANT YOU TO PART IT OUT, SO I SAY JUST PART IT OUT, I GOT DIBS ON THE RIMS


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 19 2007, 08:46 PM~7732789
> *LOOK HOMIE YOU GOT A LOT OF PEOPLE WHO WANT YOU TO PART IT OUT, SO I SAY JUST PART IT OUT, I GOT DIBS ON THE RIMS
> *


i want the frame


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

dam rims make me have an idea in mind,

if this guy does decide to part, they live to stay on a fair lady


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

I REALLY WANT TO SELL THE BIKE COMPLETE IF I HAVE TO PART IT OUT IM JUST GOING TO KEEP IT I DONT WANT TO LOOSE ALOT MANNYS BIKE SHOP ISNT CHEAP I PAID ALOT FOR MY SHIT SUM OF YOU MIGHT SAY I WAS STUPID BUT I LIKE THE WAY THEY DO THERE PARTS THOSE 550 ARE GETTING CLOSE TO WHAT I WANT TRUST ME THIS SHIT AINT CHEAP TO GET RECHROMED OR GOLD PLATED


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I guess you dont want to trade.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

NAHH I ANINT GOING TO PAY THAT MUCH....AND THOSE LOOK LIKE FNR PARTS..


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Yea what parts are from Mannys Bike Shop, they look all kinda basic


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

the sprocket and pedals do look like f & R but the rims dont


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 19 2007, 10:09 PM~7732974
> *NAHH I ANINT GOING TO PAY THAT MUCH....AND THOSE LOOK LIKE FNR PARTS..
> *


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 19 2007, 09:04 PM~7732928
> *I REALLY WANT TO SELL THE BIKE COMPLETE IF I HAVE TO PART IT OUT IM JUST GOING TO KEEP IT I DONT WANT TO LOOSE ALOT MANNYS BIKE SHOP ISNT CHEAP I PAID ALOT FOR MY SHIT SUM OF YOU MIGHT SAY I WAS STUPID BUT I LIKE THE WAY THEY DO THERE PARTS THOSE 550 ARE GETTING CLOSE TO WHAT I WANT TRUST ME THIS SHIT AINT CHEAP TO GET RECHROMED OR GOLD PLATED
> *


the forks n crown u bought from kenny n theyr not from mannys


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

I GUESS THIS AINT THE RIGHT PLACE TO PUT A BIKE FOR SALE EVERYBODY SEEMS TO TALK SHIT IS COOL THOE LIKE I SAID IM NOT GIVING IT AWAY


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 19 2007, 08:26 PM~7732660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

EY HOMIE IF YOU PART, YOUD GET THE MONEY QUICKER, AND MORE MONEY THAN YOUR ASKING FOR AS A COMPLETE BIKE


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 19 2007, 10:12 PM~7732996
> *the forks n crown u bought from kenny n theyr not from mannys
> *


IM SORRY HOMIE BUT THE ONLY THING I BOUGHT FROM KENNY WAS THE FRAME AND CHAIN GUARD


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

idiots ! :uh: damn bro iam sad i wish i could get it back i really do


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

EBAY


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 20 2007, 03:16 PM~7733034
> *IM SORRY HOMIE BUT THE ONLY THING I BOUGHT FROM KENNY WAS THE FRAME AND CHAIN GUARD
> *


Didnt you get it for free


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

everythings real gold no china gold


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 19 2007, 09:21 PM~7733076
> *Didnt you get it for free
> *


drama drama :uh: of course nothing is free in life


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 20 2007, 03:23 PM~7733093
> *drama drama  :uh: of course nothing is free in life
> *


ok


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 19 2007, 10:23 PM~7733093
> *drama drama  :uh: of course nothing is free in life
> *


MY PAINT AND BODY WORK WAS DONE FOR FREE BY ME AND MY UNCLE...
PAINT JOB WAS FREE AND GETTIN ANOTHER THIS WEEKEND


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 19 2007, 10:21 PM~7733076
> *Didnt you get it for free
> *


YEAH HOMIE I GOT IT FOR FREE DID YOU ALSO GET YOURS FOR FREE :biggrin: IF SO THAT MAKES 2 OF US


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 19 2007, 10:24 PM~7733110
> *MY PAINT AND BODY WORK WAS DONE FOR FREE BY ME AND MY UNCLE...
> PAINT JOB WAS FREE AND GETTIN ANOTHER THIS WEEKEND
> *


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 19 2007, 10:25 PM~7733124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MY COOKIE HOES STAY AWAY.....
AND A U WANNA TRADE YO BIKE FOR THIS 500 PUOND COOKIE


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 20 2007, 03:25 PM~7733119
> *YEAH HOMIE I GOT IT FOR FREE DID YOU ALSO GET YOURS FOR FREE  :biggrin: IF SO THAT MAKES 2 OF US
> *


No need to be stupid bout it... I got mine for free, i belive in makin my own bikes, but every now its good to buy a frame already done


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

so saul i hear my engraved light and seat post clamp in youre directions :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 19 2007, 10:27 PM~7733139
> *No need to be stupid bout it... I got mine for free, i belive in makin my own bikes, but every now its good to buy a frame already done
> *


 BACK TO THE SALE I FORGOT TO MENTION SERIOUS OFFERS ONLY


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 19 2007, 08:26 PM~7732660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 19 2007, 09:28 PM~7733145
> *so saul i hear my engraved light and seat post clamp in youre directions  :biggrin:
> *


ill trade you ???


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

SO NO PARTING OUT HOMIE???


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

WHATS UP KENNY WHAT DO YOU HAVE IN MIND TALK TO ME BROTHER


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 19 2007, 10:37 PM~7733224
> *SO NO PARTING OUT HOMIE???
> *


NOT AT THE TIME BUT THANKS FOR THE INTEREST


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

IF YOU DECIDE TO PART OUT, GET AT ME, I GOT DIBS ON THE RIMS


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaturalHighII_@Apr 19 2007, 10:48 PM~7733297
> *IF YOU DECIDE TO PART OUT, GET AT ME, I GOT DIBS ON THE RIMS
> *


IF ANYTHING I WILL LET YOU KNOW


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 19 2007, 09:49 PM~7733304
> *IF ANYTHING I WILL LET YOU KNOW
> *


club members first brotha club members first


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 20 2007, 12:20 AM~7733433
> *club members first brotha club members first
> *


HEY KENNY HOW MUCH FOR YOUR HEAD LIGHT????PM,ME


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 19 2007, 09:14 PM~7733016
> *I GUESS THIS AINT THE RIGHT PLACE TO PUT A BIKE FOR SALE EVERYBODY SEEMS TO TALK SHIT IS COOL THOE LIKE I SAID IM NOT GIVING IT AWAY
> *


you got that right, your better of on ebay


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 19 2007, 10:21 PM~7733439
> *HEY KENNY HOW MUCH FOR YOUR HEAD LIGHT????PM,ME
> *


sorry not for sale only to some people sorry art youre baller you can get youre on just got to get an schwinn light


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

hate to see this bike leave the family, but TTT for the homie saul..


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Apr 20 2007, 12:23 AM~7733454
> *sorry not for sale only to some people sorry art youre baller you can get youre on just got to get an schwinn light
> *


HATER :angry:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Apr 19 2007, 10:24 PM~7733458
> *HATER :angry:
> *


no iam just very fond of it but i would let the right person have and money has nothing to do with it


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

HANNN, WHATEVER FLOATS YOUR BOAT


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

I LIKE THIS TRIKE ANY UP CLOSE PICS OF THE FRMAE


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

whats the story on the trike?
why has it been sold alot?
who was the original owner?


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Apr 20 2007, 03:40 AM~7733958
> *I LIKE THIS TRIKE ANY UP CLOSE PICS OF THE FRMAE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 20 2007, 08:52 AM~7734671
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice we are building a couple bike and one is a trike maybe 2 but that trike is nice :biggrin:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

WATEVER HAPPEN DID HE MAKE UP HIS MIND


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 21 2007, 07:09 AM~7741662
> *WATEVER HAPPEN DID HE MAKE UP HIS MIND
> *


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

looks like its still for sale !!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 20 2007, 05:42 AM~7734252
> *whats the story on the trike?
> why has it been sold alot?
> who was the original owner?
> *


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

^^^^^ need to make youre own topic for the trike this topic is for freaky behavior the mild girl bike !!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

PM Sent with offer, sale pending


----------



## 19stratus97 (Oct 17, 2005)

Freaky behavior is a clean bike man, the frame is sweet as hell with alot of flake. Alot of money went into that frame. It used to belong to our car club so i can say ive seen it up close. Im sure his asking price is nothing close to what was actually paid for it, so get all ur pennies together and start making some offers on this clean bike.
Good luck with the sale


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

600.00?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

i should never sold :banghead:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Apr 21 2007, 11:00 PM~7745864
> *i should never sold :banghead:
> *


it okay chuck i know man


----------



## 19stratus97 (Oct 17, 2005)

Pinche chuck, te dije buey que me la vendieras.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

$700 no more no less serious buyers only reply no LOW BALLERS dont waist my time or yours


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 22 2007, 02:55 PM~7748429
> *$700 no more no less serious buyers only reply no LOW BALLERS dont waist my time or yours
> *


300 for just the frame


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Apr 22 2007, 03:57 PM~7748441
> *300 for just the frame
> *


no parting out homie the bike complete


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

:cheesy: how much for it all pm me


----------



## 19stratus97 (Oct 17, 2005)

says $700


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

700 A GOOD ASS PRICE FOR A CLEAN ASS MASTERPICE BIKE


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

700.00 damn thats a fukin deal!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

bike is still for sale $700 serious people only


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 25 2007, 05:39 AM~7766424
> *TTT
> *


PM Sent


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

PM Sent.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

PM SENT TONYO


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

PM SENT


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

TTT BIKE IS STILL FOR SALE


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 26 2007, 11:33 AM~7778763
> *TTT BIKE IS STILL FOR SALE
> *


wat about my deal


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Apr 26 2007, 05:11 PM~7781100
> *wat about my deal
> *


pm sent


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

alright ill cut some slack on the price $675 NO LESS


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

if it dont sell by next week im keeping it


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 27 2007, 03:38 AM~7781299
> *if it dont sell by next week im keeping it
> *


Keep it brotha, don't part it out :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 27 2007, 06:43 AM~7784449
> *Keep it brotha, don't part it out :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Apr 26 2007, 06:38 PM~7781299
> *if it dont sell by next week im keeping it
> *


we'll see


----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)

NICCCEE


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Offer still stands homie.


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

PM SENT!!!


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC (May 26, 2007)

hope u sell it thats a tight bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

SOMEONE PLEASE GIVE THIS BIKE A GOOD HOME


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

675 I am down to get in on it ART.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

$800


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

WILL KEEP IN TOUCH, AND MY OFFER STANDS.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

RECENT PICTURES NOTICE NEW LIGHT AND SEAT CLAMP ALSO NEW SEAT DONE BY HENRYS CUSTOM UPHOLSTERY IN MONROVIA CA.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

pm sent homie get back at me


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

800 is to much for maybe 90 more of engraving 
n you have the yellow seat so we dont need that henrys one


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

I NO LONGER HAVE THE YELLOW SEAT IT WAS TAKEN APART TO DO THIS ONE ALSO IF ITS TOO MUCH DO YOUR MATH SEE WHAT A BIKE LIKE THIS WILL COST


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

WHO EVER BUYS THE BIKE FOR $800 I WILL THROW IN THIS ALL ORIGINAL SCHWINN LIL CHIK FROM THE 70'S


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 9 2007, 02:00 PM~8071880
> *WHO EVER BUYS THE BIKE FOR $800 I WILL THROW IN THIS ALL ORIGINAL SCHWINN LIL CHIK FROM THE 70'S
> 
> 
> ...


how much just for the lil chick.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

$90


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

PM SENT TO ALL THE HOMIES ASKING ABOUT THE BIKE


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

HERE IS MY NUMBER F THERES ANY QUESTIONS ABOUT THE BIKE (818) 317-9276


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

TTT O.B.O :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 9 2007, 03:25 PM~8072848
> *TTT O.B.O  :biggrin:
> *


pm sent.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

I NEED FREAKY BEHAVIOR GONE A.S.A.P SO MAKE SOME SERIOUS OFFERS NO BULLSHITING


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

$700


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

i love this bike, good price too...only if i had the cash though 
good luck on the sale


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

I JUST WANT TO TELL EVERYBODY THAT WAS INTERESTED IN BUYING FREAKY BEHAVIOR THE BIKE NO LONGER BELONGS TO ME I SOLD IT TODAY TO A LIL MEMBER HE ASKED ME TO PLEASE KEEP IT ON THE DOWN LOW UNTIL HE BRINGS IT OUT TO SHOW


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jun 9 2007, 10:59 PM~8074687
> *I JUST WANT TO TELL EVERYBODY THAT WAS INTERESTED IN BUYING FREAKY BEHAVIOR THE BIKE NO LONGER BELONGS TO ME I SOLD IT TODAY TO A LIL MEMBER HE ASKED ME TO PLEASE KEEP IT ON THE DOWN LOW UNTIL HE BRINGS IT OUT TO SHOW
> *


I hope it went to a good home and gives that bike the respect it deserves. Cant wait to see it at the shows.


----------



## Dannyg124 (Apr 2, 2011)

casper805 said:


>


That's a bad ass trike post it on FACEBOOK•COM/LOWRIDERTRIKES


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Has anyone seen this frame...I would like to buy it back....


----------

